# Passion or insanity? Post your injury pics. CAUTION eye damage may occur.



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Didn't see a thread like this and I know we all have them. So if I missed it because I smacked my head too hard, please guide me to the right thread.

If not, and there is not one, well let this be the official post!

Here's my most recent flub; during a nice climb my front derraleur had come out of adjustment and pushed the chain off the big ring under full torque. Slid forward and railed the stem with my gut...










Don't worry, I crash quite a bit so I will have plenty more pics. in the coming months...


----------



## viteaux (Oct 27, 2007)

OTB in a rock garden last week. 6 stitches on the inside, 10 outside. I hear that chicks dig scars.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 5, 2013)

Similar thing happened to me and taught me a valuable lesson about listening to your bike - weird noises usually mean something is wrong. My chain did exactly what yours did but I ended up OTB and taking the bar end HARD into my inner thigh...


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Remember: an injury is something that prevents you from riding. Everything else is merely an inconvenience


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I got this nasty road rash sprinting to the chinese restaurant after an mtb ride. A riding buddy clipped my handlebars. He didnt notice the group had slowed down and kept on sprinting. We were a block away from the chinese joint.


----------



## Cobretti (May 23, 2005)

abelfonseca said:


> I got this nasty road rash sprinting to the chinese restaurant after an mtb ride. A riding buddy clipped my handlebars. He didnt notice the group had slowed down and kept on sprinting. We were a block away from the chinese joint.


What did you end up getting? I usually get the #7.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

Number 4, spicy boiled wantan. 

I dont know why the other pictures arent showing.

This is the elbow on that sprint to the chinese joint crash. 10 stitches to the elbow that in the end did very little to help make the skin and flesh get back together nicely.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Nice pics. of the carnage peeps! Keep them coming! O and speedy recovery to all of you with "inconveniences".


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

These were in my ankle for a week before the doctor found them with ultrasound.


----------



## Kiwiplague (Jul 22, 2011)

KiwiJohn said:


> These were in my ankle for a week before the doctor found them with ultrasound.


You needed ultrasound to find _those_:eekster:

Here's mine (from a little while ago though) - otb and pedal pins got my arm, which was protecting my face, so could have been much worse!


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

DAMN! I was hoping for ultrasound and removal pictures.... Sick I know! The damn bruise I posted on my stmach is really ugly but thankfully the roadrash on my arm is pretty much healed. I should post a picture of the scab that came off in one piece, pretty sizable!


----------



## mudhen (Aug 16, 2012)

Nothing serious, but desk surgery is always fun!

Got spiked by the pedal during a decent crash.

The spike hole just would not heal up.

After about a month, I decided there had to be something in there, so used my Pocketweez to dig the little chunk of rock out.

Much better! Healed up right away....



mudhen


----------



## CarbineSL (Jul 16, 2013)

*Crashed twice on a Backroad downhill- got some rock rash*

Back this past April, I crashed once going down a broken sedimentary hillside road, with lots of small sharp--edged rocks. I saw my arm was bleeding, a friend pulled my bike off me, i got up, straightened everything out then got back on the bike and crashed again less than 5 minutes later. Second crash, I landed on my side, shoulder and helmet. Didn't know how I got there, i found I was just laying on the ground again. No broken bones, but my Giro Aeon helmet was totaled. Started another climb then decided to give up, since that would have meant more downhill. Since I'm 59, I thought I'd better quit while I was ahead.







I pedaled back to the resort where we were staying, asking directions at a shop. The shopkeeper saw my arm and asked me if I wanted her to clean it up (pour alcohol on it). I asked her if it was OK to remove my shirt, so got rinsed with more alcohol. When I got back to base, sans shirt, a couple of riders asked me whether I knew what I looked like, and took this picture.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I think I've posted it afore but my favorite was a skun knee a few years back. Didn't stop me from riding the rest of the day though, but it got me a week off of work because it swelled up to twice it's size the next morning.


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

nOOky said:


> I think I've posted it afore but my favorite was a skun knee a few years back. Didn't stop me from riding the rest of the day though, but it got me a week off of work because it swelled up to twice it's size the next morning.


you shave your legs..?


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Rock removal at your desk FTW! I love this gross stuff quite honestly. A lot of people tell me I am doing it wrong or that I am crazy for continuing to ride with all of my wounds but honestly bleeding makes me feel alive and that I am pushing!


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Kinda nosy ain't ya?



onabike said:


> you shave your legs..?


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandstone doesn't chew well.

OTB into sand stone in Utah a few years ago. Two broken teeth and lots of hurting teeth. The final talley:

1 Broken front tooth with a post and repair.

2 Broken teeth that were extracted. Implants were put in and new teeth added.

4 additional teeth injured in the incident that were eventually abscessed, extracted, implanted, and new teeth put into place.

Total cost: About $9,000 and a midnight express worth of pain. That's a real lot for an old retired guy.

So, did I quit the mountain bike? Hell no!


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

^ thats a doozy! Where are the pictures of it all?  Glad you are back on the horse! I laugh when people who are younger than me and in far worse shape offer advice on how to keep myself healthy by not taking as many risks... I wonder if they realize that they do it to feel better about their lack of activity?

At any rate here is my latest little digger. Nothing major but some fun blood pictures! We wound up hitting the bar after this ride and so it was not washed until the following morning. Did I mention I like bleeding, must be that primal feeling?


----------



## crispy360 (Jul 24, 2013)

Well, I was on my mt bike, but riding home from work one night. Decided to cut across a parking lot, didn't see the chain strung across it. It caught my headset, slammed me forward so fast my hands were locked to the grips by my legs, so tightly I had blood blisters on some of my fingertips. Somehow got my left elbow out before impact, it was scraped pretty good and separated my shoulder. Front of my helmet and chin took the brunt, if I hadn't had my lid on I'd be dead, I'm sure. Wish I had better pics. Happened on 7-18-13, I'm still off the bike, shoulder, back, neck still sore. Funny thing is, nothing about my shoulder or neck hurt for the first couple weeks...oh well, using the time to build a bigger bike....


----------



## stnewt (Feb 13, 2010)

Knee vs Stem. Stem won.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

*A little bruise and another elbow*








Bad elbow from rock rash at Syllamo's Revenge. ER Doc called it an avulsion fracture. Lengthy and painful recovery.








Hip bruise from falling hard on ice. I was relieved to be able to get up after this hit.


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

*Eye damage almost did occur.*

This is what happened when i neglected my mountain bike today and rode my road bike instead.

Long story short, my bike washed out on gravel in a turn and my face got in a fight with the pavement. Totaled 7k bike frame and had 13 Stitches above my left eye, A lucky number i might add!


----------



## maelstromwbc (Dec 14, 2012)

Big drop in a gully with a low water bridge crossing at the bottom. I pretty much 'fell' straight down and landed on the corner 4x4 of the bridge. Hit the helmet first and then bounced on my eye socket.

First aid was me laying on my dining table with another rider (who is a nurse) cleaning out the wound and closing it with strips. Then to the bar for LOTS of beer and bourbon.

I sent a email to my boss the next day saying I wasn't going to make it to work and attached this pic. I didn't know how bad it looked for hours. I remember riding back to the trail head with people just staring at me. This pic was taken at the trail head. I guess I can see why they were a little concerened. Good news is my Club Ride shirt didn't get stained.


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

Badass pics. and stories! I love the one's where we just slap some duct tape on it and head to the bar...


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

Took a spill on the road. After a ride on the trails, I came home and washed my bike. Then I decided to take it for a spin to get some of the water off. It was nighttime by this point and I didn't see the sidewalk curbing as I came back home sprinting on my bike. I also wasn't wearing a shirt or helmet. I used my arm to protect my face as I went skidding across the asphalt. Picking all the rocks out of my arm and shoulder sucked.


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Dumped it 40 mph on the road. (I got all kinds of pics like this from the years from all kinds of sports)


----------



## Westache (Aug 30, 2013)

^ is that a liquid skin type sealer or saran wrap on the top wound?


----------



## onabike (Jan 6, 2006)

oh my goodness.... ill say the wrap is cool tho... 

looks pretty bad..


----------



## Tyrone Shoelaces (Nov 6, 2006)

Westache said:


> ^ is that a liquid skin type sealer or saran wrap on the top wound?


yeah, it's 3M Tegaderm. It's amazing stuff for road or dirt rash injuries like this. It's a thin breathable bandage that you leave on for days. It keeps water and what not out (you shower with it on), but it allows the wounds to "breathe". So the Tegaderm keeps the wound moist and allows new skin to form without scabbing. Reducing scabbing = less pain and less scarring. It's awesome stuff.

I don't wish my kinds of injuries on anyone, but if you do get it, look into Tegaderm. You can get it at most any drug store or probably even Walmart, etc.


----------



## viteaux (Oct 27, 2007)

Healed up pretty good after a month and a half!


----------



## ghost_03 (Apr 29, 2005)

Last injury I bothered to photograph was in January. We had a huge, 60º thaw in normally frigid Upstate NY. I incorrectly assumed that meant there would be no ice on the roads.










Theres a lot of road bike injuries in this thread. I feel like they are generally more dramatic to photograph--on MTB I tend to bruise, scratch or puncture, where road causes the dramatic scrapes.


----------



## swing22hard (Jul 30, 2013)

A friend of mine after bombing down a hill.


----------



## Old Ray (Sep 5, 2010)

maelstromwbc said:


> Big drop in a gully with a low water bridge crossing at the bottom. I pretty much 'fell' straight down and landed on the corner 4x4 of the bridge. Hit the helmet first and then bounced on my eye socket.
> 
> First aid was me laying on my dining table with another rider (who is a nurse) cleaning out the wound and closing it with strips. Then to the bar for LOTS of beer and bourbon.
> 
> ...


Isn't it amazing how polite people are in yielding the trail to you when your face is covered in blood and dirt? Worked for me last year.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Friend at Snow Summit:



Me slipping a pedal on a quarter pipe at Vans and taking a handlebar to the thigh.


----------

